# 1 power pack, 2 throttles



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's another rookie question for all the pros out there. I will be building 2 loops for my new layout. I already own the Aristocraft Ultima 10 amp power supply and the Crest 55401 controller. The controller and power supply are connected with a special type of plug. However, if I purchase another 55401 to control the other loop, should I cut the "special" plug (connecter) off and then solder both controllers to the power supply or is there a better way (perhaps a splitter or "y" connecter?). Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

You can wire it any way that you want. I would probably go to Radio Shack or some similar place and buy appropriate connectors. There is nothing sacred about the connectors that Aristo provides. 

Since you are running a single power supply, it is important that you gap both rails if you are going to connect the 2 loops together.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure. Just wire it the way you want. 

Careful! If you build the traditional "cab control" system with a common rail, you'll make a dead short as soon as one train tries to go the opposite direction as the other. For this, you need 2 ultimas. You can make it work by putting insulated joiners in both rails and switch both sides. 

If you're simply running 2 separate tracks, then it will work fine.


----------

